# I asked him to leave yesterday...



## Idkwtd2009Nov (Nov 8, 2009)

Found out in Nov that husband had EA with OW he worked with for six months. We were trying to work it out. Our 9 year wedding anniversary is March 17th. Been together 10 years.
For the past month, he said he was unhappy and was thinking about her again. He couldnt chose between me or the OW. He thought about her constantly. I kept asking him to decide. Decide! Decide!! It shouldn't be that hard of a decision. 
I couldn't take it anymore. I made the decision for him. I finally woke up and realized there is no way he is going to forget about her. I asked him to leave. 
He moved in with HER the next day. 
Im tired of the pain. Time to move on and heal for me and my son. I feel good about my decision. When he told me he was moving in with her, all doubts about my decision were gone. 
Thank God I have a great support system. Great friends checking up on me. My mom, sister, brother, etc. All there for me to help me through this.
I really don't believe anyone can make it through and cope with infidelity. I wish I hadn't even tried. The guy cheated on me and our son. End of story. I shouldn't have taken him back in the first place. 
To all of you trying, God be with you. I hope you can do it. I tried everything I could. I can hold my head up high. 
I am being strong for me and my son. I have to. My son is the strongest. He is almost eight years old. I am so proud of the way he is handling it. 
A new life is beginning for us and I feel scared but at the same time I feel renewed. He hasn't been a true husband for over a year. 
I deserve better than that.
Thanks to all the advice given here on talkaboutmarriage. It helped so much. 
Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Good luck! You and your son will be ok! My daughter was 8 when we divorced and she is a well adjusted kid. Just make and agreement with your STBX that you won't ever put him in the middle of anything. That means you shouldn't talk bad about each other, each others families, or SO's. That will make it sooo much easier for him!


----------



## christmaslady (Dec 21, 2009)

Good luck. I just separated from my significant other after 17 years (about a week ago) and I hate it, cause I still love him, but I am trying to stay strong as well, cause I know that once I get through this, I will not have to deal with the type of stuff I dealt with with him. I will make better decisions next time. He is/was my world but I can not make a relationship stand on my own. 

Best wishes to you. Glad to hear your son is doing well.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

double post


----------

